# kenyi or callainos



## untouch (Jul 29, 2007)

hey guys i picked up a cichlid from a pet store they had it labelled as blue zebra... but too me it looks more like a kenyi, till its back fin stood up and it had a yellow band along the top??
he has a bright light blue shine to him. its just a juvie right now.. i will try and put pics up asap.. any kinda info would be great ty


----------



## cichlidaholic (Dec 7, 2005)

Until you post a pic, it is impossible to say, but I will move the thread for you.

Callainos don't have barring, so if you're seeing barring to indicate possible kenyi, that isn't what it is.

The yellow is confusing. Male kenyi turn yellow, but is it only on the dorsal?


----------



## untouch (Jul 29, 2007)

yep its a very very thin bar. just basically a touch on the top from the top to the back of the dorsal.
i will have a picture up tomorow for sure, i just got to sit and wait for it to fluff up enough to show it.
they had it marked blue zebra, but then again they had a venustus marked as a livingstonii so thats why i wanna id him properly


----------



## ladybugzcrunch (Jul 26, 2009)

One of my female kenyi gets this when she gets really angry. I purchased her along with another kenyi that has been deemed a hybrid. My other female kenyi does not have this an was purchased somewhere different. I think the yellow on the bottom of the dorsal fin may be a case of very poor breeding. Compared to my other female kenyi, she looks washed out. Does it look like this?


----------



## SinisterKisses (Feb 24, 2004)

I think they mean a band actually on the top of the dorsal, similar to a lot of afra species.


----------



## why_spyder (Mar 2, 2006)

ladybugzcrunch said:


> I think the yellow on the bottom of the dorsal fin may be a case of very poor breeding. Compared to my other female kenyi, she looks washed out. Does it look like this?


From the photo it looks like you have a male, in progress of changing colors from blue to yellow.


----------



## ladybugzcrunch (Jul 26, 2009)

No, it is a female. I thought the same thing at first. She is almost 4 inches long. Just not a very pretty one


----------



## why_spyder (Mar 2, 2006)

Have you vented her? Has she held fry?


----------



## ladybugzcrunch (Jul 26, 2009)

She recently held eggs for a day or so then ate them. None of my females ever hold for very long which is okay because I do not think I want the fry anyway. I also have two female labs that do not hold their eggs for long. The dominant female has never held (or that I noticed, but she hates everyone so this is not a surprise). I do not think the kenyi's eggs were fertilized because it was before I added the male kenyi. Unless of course the hybrid is a male or the male lab fertilized them (doubtful). Water quality is good but aggression is high in this tank with the kenyi. The tank is also understocked at the moment so maybe when I filler up they will hold longer? Either way, no babies does not really bother me at all


----------



## untouch (Jul 29, 2007)

Sorry for the quality guys its the best i could do, its hard to see the band, but on the third pic you kinda get a glimpse of it


----------



## 24Tropheus (Jun 21, 2006)

She is not a pure

Metriaclima callainos because of the bars (callanos females should not have any)

she is not a pure or well bred

Metriaclima lombardoi because of too many bars and rather dull blue for a 4" one.

But not sure as to what she is.
Suspect some sort of Metiaclima in there but may not be pure anything. The band in a bared fish is rather an indication of crossing I think


----------



## 24Tropheus (Jun 21, 2006)

Just one other thing. TB lombardoi females can go yellow when large and dominant esp when breeding, so there is I think some lombardoi in there.

Male










Female Holding










Spawning


----------



## BRANT13 (Feb 18, 2009)

very nice example of how females can take on male coloration especially when spawning IME....my female hongis glow just as bright as my meles when holding its a little confusing at times :wink:


----------

